

HTML5 Timeline Reader - AP Labs - joe6pack
http://html5.labs.ap.org/

======
alanh
I really think they did a fantastic job here. They made the best of the
medium, too: They used a narrow column for text (which, being a news company,
they write for — this is part of why newspapers often have 1-sentence
paragraphs). The narrow column makes it easier to quickly read and skim. Then
this frees up a lot of space for a photo, much bigger than they could afford
in print. The way you can filter categories, and the colors (no b&w print
here) used to identify them are really playing to the strengths of the web
format, too. A+

------
points
You can't 2 finger scroll the main area. Which is a pain.

------
alexbosworth
Looks great, really slow on the iPad though

------
convel
Awesome!

------
J3L2404
Looks bad on Safari showing an extra scroll bar in the center of the text
field when continuing on to the full content. Strange.

